

Push Notifications for web sites in Chrome - kinlan
https://gauntface.com/blog/2014/12/15/push-notifications-service-worker

======
ghobs91
This made me think, if Google were to acquire PushBullet and integrate their
"channels" feature into Chrome, this could expand pretty quickly. I've seen a
number of sites introduce PushBullet channel functionality.

